# School me on DJ bike



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So a friend of mine was given a DJ bike and needs a new fork, He has asked me to help him choose a new one that wont break the bank. 

Now I know nothing about DJ bikes, but I know how to work on bikes. 

The little bit on information I got out of him is the make is Black Market, its 26" and he says really old. The fork on the bike is a Marzocchi (could possibly be rebuilt but ive never done this on a Marzocchi,just Rockshox mountain bike forks). Also with out knowing the year of the bike I would not know what parts the fork would need.

With that being said im guessing its just a 1 1/8 straight tube fork. Are all DJ bikes 20mm thruaxle? 

So what out there that fits the bill?


----------



## southpaw533 (Dec 28, 2005)

Manitou circus comp or expert. Best bang for the $. Not all are 20mm.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Go fox if you have the cash 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Manitou and Pike both have dj options. Manitou has the cheaper options. Fox and Pike options get pricey quick. The Manitou line receives pretty good reviews as a value fork. I bought a pike because I got a steep discount, otherwise I would have gone with the Manitou. You just want a firm short travel (80 - 120 mm) fork. The fork is designed to boost lips without bogging but still able to take the brunt of a landing impact. They're pretty firm. 

All three manufacturers offer a variety of steer tube sizes. Most of these frames are straight 1 1/8. But some are tapered. Axle sizes can be funny in this category. I believe there are 15 and 20 mm front axle options from the 3 mentioned manufacturers. Is your axle 15 mm? The rear axles are where sizing can get tricky with bolt-on's, thru-axles, 135, 142, etc.


----------

